# Albino Pacus



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Albino pacu! Very cute at this small size. I heard albinos max at 1.5 feet. Smaller than the other pacus.

Growing out a few of these mini monsters for my 150! Eating like crazy already!









can't wait until they look like this!









and heres the ones that i saw in hong kong that made me want to get a few of them to shoal together!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

those are very cool.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

nice! cant wait to get some


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Great little odd balls


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

they are cute!!! =)


----------

